# Lionel 628 Coupler Issues



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a 628 44 ton switcher, and I'm having a problem with the couplers letting go and the engine shooting off on it's own.

I've looked them over, and I kinda' see the issue, the coupler magnetic release is separate from the actual coupler, and when the coupler flexes up and down, it actually causes the coupler to open. Obviously, that's happening as the train runs.

Anyone else have experience with this engine? Is there a "hidden" fix? I was also trying to find this engine in the Lionel Supplement documentation, but I'll be dipped if I can find it. It's a 1957 model, so it must be in there somewhere.

While I'm at it, does anyone know where to find the exploded diagram for this engine? Olsen just has the part numbers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have my Greenbergs with me right now, but did you look at the 622's at Olsens? Might they share some common parts/layout as your 628? Olsens does have diagrams for the 622's.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hidden fix?

rubber band?
twisty wire?
super glue?
T mans favorite...EPOXY?

Try to find Black ones though..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked at all the 62x engines at Olsens, they all just had parts lists. The Greenberg book doesn't have much on on this model and no diagrams.

I'm thinking I may have to take the couplers apart, I think the one is canted down a bit and when it pulls on the cars, it tilts up and releases the coupler. Don't know why the front one releases, it seems solid when I have it on the bench wiggling it all around.

It never ends...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know if this shares components with your 628, but this 622 at Olsens has LOTS of parts diagram pages ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/622gm.htm

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

These are the "common" engines in that family. They're all on the same base.

_625 GE 44-ton LV Switcher 
626 B & O GE 44 Ton Switcher 
627 LV GE 44 Ton Switcher 
628 NP GE 44 Ton Switcher 
629 Burlington GE 44 Ton Switcher _

I was closely watching it go around the track, and it looks like the coupler just "works" it's way open by walking the pin down. I'm going to bring it back in my shop and take a closer look. I may replace the coupler knuckles to see if that helps.

Can't believe this isn't a somewhat common issue with this model, there doesn't seem to be any damage to the couplers, just poor design.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Follow-up ...

I looked at my Greenberg's manual. They have a one-pager on the 625 family, but no detailed specs / service info on the couplers. Sorry.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, already went the Greenberg's route and found the same thing. It drives me nuts that some engines are well documented, and others have no documentation!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would guess the spring is weak or missing. I have a few that slip and I wire them shut My 212 rear knuckle showed slipping. It's fixed with no moving parts, so added a layer of epoxy on the inside to snug up the fit. That knucle has two nubs that pops into a bracket. How about a picture of it. I have always wanted a 627 but have yet to dive in. The part numbe was 480 something , I am sure it is used on others.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man, you are a mind reader!  I just wired it shut, got tired of screwing around with it, works great now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> T-Man, you are a mind reader!  I just wired it shut, got tired of screwing around with it, works great now.


:laugh: Sounds like the PERFECT solution!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Hidden fix?
> 
> rubber band?
> twisty wire?
> ...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> T-Man, you are a mind reader!  I just wired it shut, got tired of screwing around with it, works great now.



what did you think I was kidding? ( well maybe about the epoxy) 
I was the second to answer you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wasn't ready to accept defeat when you answered. Silly me, I though it would be an easy fix.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's funny! :laugh:
I swear I have a minature Ed speaking into my ear "epoxy" "it will fix it" " use more epoxy"

When the knuclkle slips on rolling stock it's easy. Switch out the lower assy and use a new one. At least on the good cars. My junkers I wire up, lots of those.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> That's funny! :laugh:
> I swear I have a minature Ed speaking into my ear "epoxy" "it will fix it" " use more epoxy"
> 
> When the knuclkle slips on rolling stock it's easy. Switch out the lower assy and use a new one. At least on the good cars. My junkers I wire up, lots of those.


The T MAN transforms to The EPOXY MAN at times.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had minimal issues with the rolling stock, and I have a box of trucks to swap out if I do have issues. I also have lots of junk cars that I can steal trucks off for the plastic ones. 

I picked up a neat riveting tool so I can do repairs on stuff that normally would be a problem, love it!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I hate it when I drill a rivet out from a plastic car. It melts before the drill finishes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The rivet kit I got has a solution for that as well, it's a stake that holds the rivet from rotating while you drill. 

Breakman's Riveter

I have most of the stuff in the picture here, I don't have a couple of the big chunks of metal for specialized tasks, didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The rivet kit I got has a solution for that as well, it's a stake that holds the rivet from rotating while you drill.
> 
> Breakman's Riveter
> 
> I have most of the stuff in the picture here, I don't have a couple of the big chunks of metal for specialized tasks, didn't think it was worth it.



Wow look at the prices.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good tools cost money. They work great, and I've been able to do stuff I'd never be able to tackle without it. I was looking at a rivet press, now that's a price to scare you!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A good prewar tin knocker need one of these. Hey TJ?
I wonder if the guy shows up at Wilmington? They must be machine quality tooling.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how you guys do rivets without tools or a press, but I screwed up three or four trying to do them without the proper tools, that was a non-starter. 

I got the basic set first and when it worked out so well, I added the larger one and a couple of the optional accessories.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I could have used one of those for the crosshead rivets on my 259E. I ended up using small screws, but rivets would have been nice.

Thanks for the link/info, John ... I'll keep that starter set in mind.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The starter set is the small tool and heads to do couplers, contact shoes, etc. The larger tool will do trucks and other heavier duty stuff like some engine railings and steps.


----------

